
How To Use the “Seven Deadly Sins” to Turn Visitors into Customers - seanlinmt
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/11/18/how-to-use-the-seven-deadly-sins-to-turn-visitors-into-customers/
======
whyleym
Good article - with regards the first point - Sin #1: Pride - "Showing off
your customers. People want to use tools that big brands use." - Would you
need to get permission off of the big brands to use their brand on your site ?
Or the fact they use your site - could that be enough to publicise it ?

~~~
randfish
We put it in our terms of service (and many companies that do signups over the
web do, too). For big companies with strict privacy, they'll get in touch or
let you know if they don't want you using it.

That said, my strong preference is to highlight customers where we personally
know someone there or have received very positive feedback (just in case
someone wants a specific reference).

------
sudonim
Are there good examples of sites that use virtue rather than vice to be sticky
/ viral? There's something depressing about it being a successful strategy.

~~~
Charuru
I'm surprised to find a comment like this here. These are sins only from a
worshiper's standpoint.

For everyone else, these are great rational evolutionary strategies.

eg wanting to be number 1 so you can ensure good genes for your children,
sloth to conserve energy, gluttony to store up excess for a rainy day, etc.

~~~
PlanetFunk
Well, the title used "Seven Deadly Sins". I'm not sure that using "The Seven
Great Rational Evolutionary Strategies" has the same ring to it - although,
the more I think about it, the more I like it.

